# Possible male masturbation?



## hoglikedennis (Sep 29, 2018)

Hiya, our Male hedgehog Dennis is 9 months old and seems to be enjoying some ‘personal time’ lately and not sure if this is normal? We have also noticed a couple of tufts in his fur which at first were white but now look a bit yellow in colour... could this be the result of semen being in the fur? Anyone who has experienced this and has any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Yep that's exactly what it is! My boy is very active in that department and most evenings I have to gently wet the fur and remove the semen from it (it goes like glue when wet and difficult to remove!). Thankfully he doesn't seem to mind me doing it at least! Lately he's been more active than before (he's almost 2) but from the first week or so of bringing him home he was at it lol. He's currently having mouth issues though and I'm starting to think it is being caused by excessive masturbation >< (the sides of his mouth or cheeks usually have evidence left on them). We're off to the vets later today to have him put under and have X-rays done to rule out any teeth or gum issues though, as been going on a while now and they don't know what's causing his mouth to look lumpy and a bit swollen and a couple nights ago he started foaming at the mouth!  (happened just for 10 mins then stopped).

Anyways, I think some are more active with boy time than others. I've heard some people say they didn't even notice their male hedgehog doing it and never see "evidence" left behind on them or their bedding. Then there are people like me who's hedgehog will get multiple erections in a night sometimes and doesn't care where he is, sometimes in the bath, in his litter tray, whilst lying on my lap and even on my hand! lol >< he doesn't seem to be able to control when it happens the poor thing. Also female hedgies can also do it but are generally more discreet and cleaner.


----------



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

Ooooohhhhhh boy does my kiddo enjoy his guy time. He's been doing it since he was around three months old and has never stopped (he's two years old now). Some of them do it, some of them don't, and some of them will be more private about it while some of them (my kid !) don't have any reservations about doing it in your lap :shock: It's all right, just be sure you're keeping his belly clean, as my fellow sometimes ah blocks things down there when it dries on his belly.


----------

